# 2015 Foto Fest Mk. IV



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 1, 2015)

My bad, I posted to the Mk. III thread when I should have started the Mk. IV so to celebrate Canada Day I will post a second picture today in the now newly minted Foto Fest Mk. IV.







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Jul 1, 2015)

nice


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2015)

Sweet shot Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 2, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 3, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2015)

great shots Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 4, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 5, 2015)

Now that is one powerful yard blower being used to blow grass clippings!!!!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice stuff Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 6, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2015)

great shot Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 7, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 8, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 9, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2015)

very nice.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2015)

Beaut shot !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 10, 2015)

Now boys....I will be away for a couple of days in Geneseo New York attending their annual air show. I want you all to play nicely while I am away. 

They are calling for clear skies for today and tomorrow and just a few clouds on Sunday. Lets hope the weather forecast is correct.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2015)

Again the yellow... brrrrrr. I try to keep liking the colour.  

A nice shot.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 11, 2015)

Still in Geneseo New York. Formation flight today of a Wildcat and a Sea Harrier. Def. very different. 3XP51, 3XB-25, Wildcat, Avenger, BT-13, multiple T-6 family A/C, 2X Dc-3/C-47, Tiger Moths, Stearmans, Yak-52s and Nanchangs, Apache, Sea Harrier, L-39s, Val replica, L-birds, etc etc. Pics to follow once I get home.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 13, 2015)

Home safe and sound and armed with lots of new photos to share. Here is P-51D Mustang Quick Silver heading back in after one of her many flights over the weekend. She is registered NL51HY.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Jul 13, 2015)

Great prop blur on that one Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2015)

Beaut !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 14, 2015)

B-25J Mitchell " Panchito " reg. N9079Z


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 15, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 15, 2015)

keep 'em coming Jeff.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2015)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 16, 2015)

Now here was a first for me....a Sea Harrier off the grass!













Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2015)

SWEET...!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 16, 2015)

Great shots!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 16, 2015)

Those Harrier shots remind me of an airshow, in the late 1980's or maybe very early 1990's, on the grass airfield of my Aero Club.
A Harrier GR3 was displaying and, as it would conclude it's display in the hover, with the famous 'bowing to the crowd' routine, this had to be done off the center-line of the grass runway, to avoid surface damage from down blast. So it reversed over the adjacent field, about 50 metres from where I sat on the Fire truck, and commenced the routine at a height somewhere between 50 and 100 feet.
Next thing we knew, there was a strange cloud of dust high in the air, with slim objects, apparently fitted with fins or flights, hurtling up in the air, to come raining down around us. 
It's very strange being 'bombed' by carrots !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 17, 2015)

The big mess by the Harrier landing was due to an extremely wet runway surface. Geneseo had received up to two inches of rain the day before of the arrival and there was still surface water due to the ground being saturated. All arriving aircraft if they were landing on runway 23 were told to touch down at least 1/3 of the way down the runway. The Harrier just caught the last little bit of dampness and made quite a mess. Unfortunately I was at the opposite end of the airfield so the landing took place some distance away. The Harrier's crew guys were less than pleased with how dirty the aircraft got....lots of extra work on top of the routine post flight stuff,

Anyhow,today's aircraft was caught arriving on the dry end of the airfield.

This B-25 was once the personal transport of General Hap Arnold leading to it's name....Miss Hap







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 19, 2015)

Went to the Thunder of Niagara Air Show yesterday at the USAFR base in Niagara Fall New York. Stinking hot and humid and perhaps the worst alignment for photography of any show I attend. Despite the negatives they had a couple of pretty good draws including this MiG 17.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2015)

Nice !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice shot Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 20, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 21, 2015)

An absolutely embarrassingly crappy photo but it shows the heat haze (88F)off the concrete and humidity haziness but I thought it was kind of neat.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 22, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 22, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2015)

Top shot Jeff.


----------



## rochie (Jul 22, 2015)

Nice one Jeff !

Is that actually exhaust staining or painted on for effect ?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 23, 2015)

rochie said:


> Nice one Jeff !
> 
> Is that actually exhaust staining or painted on for effect ?



Actual staining....pretty cool.






Turkey Time!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Jul 23, 2015)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Actual staining....pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 297210
> 
> ...



It is pretty cool, used to seeing warplanes as clean as possible so make for a nice change !
Don't blame anyone for keeping their precious WW2 aircraft spotless though, I probably would as well given the chance.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 24, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2015)

Did we drop something....?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 25, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2015)

Nice shot there Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 27, 2015)

As they used to say on perhaps the best comedy program ever to appear on television.........and now for something completely different









Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 28, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 28, 2015)

I like that one Jeff, wonder If decals are available to do that scheme ?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 28, 2015)

rochie said:


> I like that one Jeff, wonder If decals are available to do that scheme ?




Canuck Model Products: RCAF Decals and Accessories

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Jul 28, 2015)

Great stuff Jeff, see they do a cammo Starfighter set as well, reckon I might be shopping there soon !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 29, 2015)

Cheers,


Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 30, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 31, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 1, 2015)

Cheers.

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## rochie (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice one Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 2, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2015)

Shiney !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 3, 2015)

A bit of a fixer upper but the museum has now started doing just that. Anyone care to guess where and what aircraft this is?

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!

I'll need to have a think on what that last one is though...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2015)

No idea...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2015)

Bristol Beaufighter ..... Anyway, a nice shot.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 3, 2015)

Wurger is correct, it is a Beaufighter.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 4, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Geedee (Aug 4, 2015)

Brilliant pics as ever


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 5, 2015)

This is the last picture for a bit as I am leaving tomorrow on a ten day fishing trip. I plan on being gone by 04:00 at the latest, earlier if I wake up. I have a 13 hour drive tomorrow to get to my brother's place followed by another 1.5 hours on Friday morning. Play nice everybody while I am gone. I will be sure to take lots of pictures for a photo essay of the trip. There is no internet or cell phone service where I am going.....excellent! ( Also no TV, radio, indoor plumbing, electricity or much else of anything except peace and quiet. ) I plan on returning home late Saturday August 15th so look for me again on the 16th.


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!

Enjoy the trip!


----------



## rochie (Aug 5, 2015)

Signing off on a high Jeff !


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2015)

Good stuff Jeff, have a good trip.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2015)

Great pic Jeff, and have a good trip.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 5, 2015)

A scene never to grace the Niagara Falls area again. Great shot Jeff. Hope the long drive is worth the time you'll get to spend.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 15, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## rochie (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow they are fitting bigger and bigger bombs to harriers these days !

Good shot Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2015)

Either that, or the Harrier has just 'smoked' the Trojan !
Beaut shot Jeff !


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2015)

Like it!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 16, 2015)

Happy it is still around but sad to see in this condition.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Aug 16, 2015)

Now that_ is_ a sad sight !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 17, 2015)

I believe I saw on the weekend where the first flight after engine work etc. just took place so fingers are crossed she will be at DX in Sept.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2015)

Cracking shot Jeff !
I really hope she's at DX in September - it'll be the icing on the cake !


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2015)

With Terry 100%


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 18, 2015)

With her gear just about up, Fifi establishes a positive rate of climb and prepares for a flying display at Thunder Over Michigan in 2012. She will be at this year's TOM and I hope to be able to capture her again.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2015)

Another great shot Jeff !


----------



## rochie (Aug 18, 2015)

Wow !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 19, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Aug 19, 2015)

Another nice one


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2015)

Yep !


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 20, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2015)

"Break left - I mean right - I mean ..."
Great shot Jeff !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 21, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 22, 2015)

Cheers.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 23, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2015)

Great stuff Jeff, and that shot of the Firefly is a cracker, capturing the flaps like that.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 24, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 25, 2015)

Something just a bit different today. This model of the Canadair Northstar hangs in the National War Museum in Ottawa. The Northstar was a Merlin engined variant of the Douglas DC-4. There is a Northstar being slowly refurbished at the Air and Space Museum in Ottawa.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice one Jeff. 
Back in the 1960's, there was a Northstar standing on the grass at Newcastle Airport for many years, before the 'new' airport was built. 
I think it was a former RCAF machine, but in civil use, and it had been impounded for some reason, and even then, as a youngster (I remember it from the age of around 10 to 15), I thought it seemed a darned shame that it was just sitting there, slowly rotting. 
I've often wondered what happened to it, as, when the 'new' airport terminal and layout opened, on the opposite side of the runway and further west, the old area was closed to the general public, and used for cargo and GA, so it wasn't possible to see the aircraft anymore.


----------



## rochie (Aug 25, 2015)

Great stuff Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 26, 2015)

From Kermit Weeks' restoration building, this Sikorsky S-55 patiently awaits her turn.

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2015)

Cool stuff Jeff...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks all for the kind comments. I will be leaving shortly for Thunder Over Michigan so I will not be posting till Monday of next week. Have a great weekend all and I will be back with lots of goodies to share with you.







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Aug 27, 2015)

Have a great time Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2015)

Have fun there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2015)

Take care jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 30, 2015)

Back a bit early from Thunder so I thought I would get right at it. The weather was off and on all weekend, no real clear sky, lots of cloud or haze and when the sun tried to break through very hazy most of the time. Anyhow, on with the show as they say.






Not quite right this one. Seems the Russian engine and cowling makes this bird much more reliable and easier to handle. She is, so I am told, equipped with a glass cockpit and auto pilot.

Anyhow, she was new to me so lots of pixels were spent on her.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 31, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 1, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2015)

Great stuff Jeff. I agree the '190 doesn't look quite right - but hey! He's got one, I ain't !
Nice to see a Canberra in the early US markings, before they built the B-57.


----------



## rochie (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice Jeff, especially the Ju52 and Canberra


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 2, 2015)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2015)

Good one Jeff.
Reminds me of an advert in, I think 'Fly Past' magazine, back in the mid to late 1980's, where there were three, maybe four of those up for sale at a UK airfield, I think possibly at Gloucester, or that area anyway.
From memory, they were in fair to good condition, and looked relatively 'clean' in the photo. What they were doing there is anybody's guess, but I've often wondered what happened to them, as I thought at the time that at least one could have been preserved in the UK, possibly in airworthy condition, and painted to represent a RAF Ventura.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2015)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 3, 2015)

Good morning lads. Today's pic will be the last till Saturday Sept. 12th as Mother Superior and I will be heading off to Panama tomorrow with a 07:15 flight which means dragging myself out of bed at about 03:30 for the drive to the airport in Toronto. First real vacation with my wife in nearly 20 years so to say we are both excited is an understatement.






This was another new airframe/colour scheme to me so I was quite pleased to see her.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2015)

Great shot Jeff - I've always liked the Mitchell, and have always considered it very 'modern' for the time, when even today, it doesn't look dated.
Hope you have a great holiday, and see you at DX in just over two weeks time !


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2015)

As always...great shot!


----------

